# Flat pinned pedals ripping my lower calf up



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm looking for some durable shin pads that wrap around my shin and calf and protect my lower legs (shin/calf to ankle area) from my platform pedals. I don't mind if they're on the warm side, as long as they offer decent protection and durability in the back too. Preferably something that won't get snagged by pedal pins. Or maybe an ankle brace or something.

Not really looking to get DH/moto pants or longer socks to help with the issue.

I'm currently using Race Face Flank knee/shin guards and the only protection is a loose velcro band in the area my lower calves have been getting ripped up whenever I walk and stand beside my bike. I plan on switching back to Kyle Straight Knee pads to pair up with shin guards.

Anyone have any recommendations for shin guards or ankle braces that might suit what I'm looking for? Hoping for something that runs almost full length from where the knee guards stop (Kyle Straight Knee pads) to the top of my shoes (5.10 Karvers) and wraps all the way around, front to back, with some shielding up front and a durable material wrapping around doesn't snag or rip easily if snagged.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I started wearing tall wool socks whenever I ride. This has been enough protection to keep the thrashing of my legs to a minimum.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Lizard Skins Shinguard at JensonUSA.com they work great and wrap all the way around.


----------



## cycletard (Mar 21, 2011)

I use the 661 veggies... they seem to work well for me


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Personally, I think the WTP Fuse shin guards and knee pads are really tough to beat. Comfortable, low profile, and good protection. They look decent as well if you care about that kinda stuff.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Are clipless pedals out of the question? I am guessing that you are doing more downhill than XC, so that probably won't work. Just throwing it out as an option.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The 661 veggies are a little short, but do wrap around nicely.

I like the tallness of the Lizard Skins, but they actually don't wrap all the way around. The Lizard Skin Softcell version does, but it's not as tall and I do not like the bold logos

WTP Fuse looks like a decent candidate. Wish I could find a local dealer with one.

I prefer platforms over clipless. I ride a bit too aggressively around exposure, surfing within ruts and taking corners at speeds quite a few notches above comfortable and feel that dabbing is a skill that can be used to improve lap times and allow you to clear technical sections with stability and quickness (feels like cheating, but no shame there when it's so beneficial).


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

Just learn to walk your bike....?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

What are you doing that tears your calves up? I've had my shins hit plenty of times, but never the back of my legs


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Basically, finding things that can't necessarily be ridden up, but can be ridden down. It's typically once I get to the top and have my bike to my side, looking down, or when I turn my bike around in a tight area, do I sometimes accidentally have the left pedal hit my right calf or in the Achilles tendon area, especially if I'm a bit exhausted.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

ak_cowboy said:


> What are you doing that tears your calves up? I've had my shins hit plenty of times, but never the back of my legs


The pedal can easily swing around and catch your calf when you smack your pedal into a rock. I received a 1cm deep cut about 1.5" long and a 4x4" bruise; took forever to heal and left a nasty scar.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

ok, I gotcha now.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Apparently, I need to work on getting massive calves. The larger sized 661 Veggies are tall enough, but there's so much excess velcro wrap at the top and little actual velcro touching that I'd need to do some modding to get it to work. I feel like ranting about how companies make smaller sized stuff not fit taller skinny folk, instead aiming to fit the 5' folk. I notice the same with 28-30" waist shorts having much shorter inseams than 30-32"...


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Take them to a tailor or shoe repair place. They can adjust the straps. Usually costs under $10 per leg.


----------

